
Ask HN: Best personal development forum/community/slack channel? - williamjakfar
Due to isolation, I think social media has become kinda toxic. Do you have any recommendations on forum or slack channel that talks about personal development? I think we all need more positivity in our lives.<p>I&#x27;m from Indonesia and I write in asoca.substack.com
======
williamjakfar
I personally likes dailystoic and schooloflife for their content. What do you
think?

